# hello from a newb



## cami (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, so i thought i would join this forum to get some info on the wilm mouse i now have, will start a topic in the right section when i am allowed.

I have never owned mice before but i have owned just about every other animal including gerbils, hamsters, rats, guinea pigs, rabbits and ferrets! I have completed an extended diploma in animal management and am now a full time dog walker/pet sitter

Nice to meet you all


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello cami.
Welcome.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.
A few years ago I spent my holidays in Devon,at the Devon Cliffs caravan park in Exmouth.Beautiful landscape,and a fantastic coast.I really enjoyed it.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## cami (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes
I live right down south, my front door opens directly onto dartmoor which is fab for walking the dogs!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - it's good to see someone else from the South West (even if you do live on the wrong side of the Tamar!)


----------

